# Review membership extension



## stoler527 (Oct 17, 2013)

I have written four reviews and my membership is expiring. How do I use the reviews to extend it?


----------



## TUGBrian (Oct 18, 2013)

any of the TUG membership renewal emails mention that all you need to do is reply to the email and tell us you wish to extend with review credits.

we take care of the rest.


----------

